# Seriously, What Could Wrong Sitting on Edge of Field?



## MuddybootsGB (May 14, 2016)

Heading in for shoulder surgery on 12/3 so bowhunting this year was a real struggle. I could manage a few shots before shoulder would just give out. Dropped draw weight down from 72 to 62 and was able to get a few arrows off. So my son places a stand on an edge of a timbered woodlot that became a bedding condo for deer surrounded by cut bean fields and dense wooded hedgerows. He killed a monster out of it end of Oct (225 lb dressed on scale and 151 7/8 green score) and suggested I sit it since I should be able to climb into OK. He thought it would be great spot for me with my limitations of getting a deer out with shoulder. Cut bean fields wide open farm land. Nov 14th cold with 17 degrees before daylight and in stand just ready as can be with bad shoulder. I am pretty limited as one can imagine but I was determined to get some hunting in before surgery. About 8AM a nice buck walks behind me into the woodlot but not close at all for a shot. He has bucks on camera right at noon or later so I knew I had to sit into afternoon at the least to be sure. About 10:30 3 does came trotting out of one hedgerow with decent buck dogging them. Grunting and roaring all the way to me. Problem! All three does stopped right under me so didn't feel I could get shot off with them so close. The does went into the woodlot and he followed and I was crushed with thought there goes my only chance at a decent buck before surgery. Hang bow back up and just sat there bummed out. You can never understand why a buck does what he does when on does. This one stopped about 40 yds into woodlot, browsed for few moments and turned around to walk back out into field. Got bow ready expecting him to turn around again and go after does but he didn't. Why would he do that? Steps out at 13 yds and I absolutely drilled him perfectly, he started snowplowing immediately heading toward an opening between the fields where we have tons of pics on camera. Thinking this is fantastic! Headed toward truck into cut beanfield. WHAT COULD GO WRONG? Then I started to yell NOOOO in my mind. Yep, did head first dive off the opening between the fields into a 10 foot deep irrigation ditch. What was really weird was my son texted me seconds after I arrowed him with question "Have I seen anything yet?" When I sent back just smoked decent buck he thought I was pulling leg because it was so fast. So he had to leave work little early for lunch to get this guy out of ditch for me. SO let's see, he puts me into a stand, shows me pics of decent buck that comes through late morning and then pulls a buck out of ditch. Great season ending before surgery. What more could Dad ask for?


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

Where else would he die? Lol


----------



## skipper34 (Oct 13, 2005)

That is a real dandy. Congrats. And best of luck with your surgery. I had my right shoulder replaced 2 years ago. Had to switch to a crossbow so I could at least hunt. Took over a year for a full recovery.


----------



## Stubee (May 26, 2010)

Ill bet it felt good to get him up outta there! Congrats.


----------



## mjh4 (Feb 2, 2018)

Congrats on your great buck!


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Hunters Edge (May 15, 2009)

Congrats on buck and best of luck with surgery. Hoping for a speedy recovery as well.


----------



## fishdip (Dec 29, 2010)

Nice buck and great story.


----------



## MuddybootsGB (May 14, 2016)

Surgery went well confirming everything we knew from MRI. Torn bicep tendon, 8mm dia 5mm deep bone cyst that detached the rotator from bone, nasty bone spur. How did heck did I pull the bow back? Guess it confirms horns can erase everything!


----------



## mkubiak (Feb 21, 2006)

Great story


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Congrats! Hope your surgery goes well.


----------

